# No cargo net for 335d?



## bwind (Apr 16, 2010)

Even in the manual, it says there should be latches for the cargo net but I cannot find any of them. I have a cargo net I used in my previous E60 hoping to use in my new car but realized that there was no way for me to put it in. 

Why did BMW remove simple latches? To save a few dollars?


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

Ditto.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

They were removed with my10, easy to install (if you have folding seats) parts cost about $30 from tischer. MY10 had them removed but they left necessary hardware under the trunk liner - not sure if MY11 has it. Do search you'll fined more info about.


----------



## bwind (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks but my car is without the folding seats. Can I still install it on my own?


----------



## SpeedyD (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey wanted to drag this post back up. Any way to do this on MY10 335d without rear folding seats? I would love to have this cargo net....


----------



## kurtv (Sep 21, 2005)

Here is a detailed link on how to do this. I believe the threaded holes are still there even without rear folding seats. You should be able to feel them.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=423273

The 2010 e90 does not come with all 4 cargo hooks installed in trunk. It is missing the front 2 hooks (attached near the backseat). I found and ordered the parts, which includes the hook, an inner bracket, an outer bracket, and a screw to attach it. The 2010 still comes with the threaded holes to attach the front cargo hooks, they simply didn't install the hooks. Stupid, but here goes.

Here is a listing of the parts that you need to install the "fastening loops" described in realoem.com. I ordered them from getBMWparts.com

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts...51&fg=65&hl=17

Fastening loop 2 51477129196 $7.23 
Cover, fastening loop SCHWARZ 2 51477132893 $0.87 
Cover fastening loop SCHWARZ 2 51477129652 $1.08 
Socket head cap screw with shoulder 2 51477130768 $1.09


----------



## SpeedyD (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Kurt, this is great. I will take a look and see what I can do. Thanks a ton!


----------

